# Snowshoe / Snowboarding with Bailey (Vizsla / GSH Mix)



## xnofriendsx (Aug 5, 2011)

Oops, i posted this in the general forum first. Then found the photos and video forum.

I thought you might like this video of my dog Bailey.
Some snowshoeing and snowboarding with her the other day….

http://vimeo.com/63513465

Feel free to share it with any dog owners you know.
Thanks,
Stoker


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Fun to watch, xnofriendsx!! Bailey can run like the wind!! ;D

You said in your comments that she had injured her mouth in a mishap. Is she okay now? Hope so!


----------



## xnofriendsx (Aug 5, 2011)

When we first started out she was sort of attacking our boards. She got really close and ended up taking me out. I ended up falling on top of her a bit. On video it looks pretty funny. She seemed Ok and was back up and running right away. I was barely even going at all when it happened. When I was throwing the snowballs I noticed her lip bleeding a bit but it stopped soon after and it seemed fine. We'll later that night I opened her mouth and discovered that she cut her gum from the snowboard rail and a tooth punctured through her part of her gum. It is healing up but we are just monitoring it. It wasn't her lip. So we will see. She is a tough dog and rides 20 miles with us on mountain bikes as well. I once heard that Vizslas wear their scars like badges of honor and it is true.


----------

